# Absent friends



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

With the reappearance of Vlastan in the last few days it got me thinking about some other forum members who seem to have gone missing. Some explained why they wouldn't be on the forum much, if at all ie Tim (lakestter) but others have just faded away.

I just wondered if there is anyone whose contributions anybody misses or who we were glad to see the back of.

For example, L7 just mentioned Tactile on another thread - whatever happened to him.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Tactile - was apparently a bit too tactile with some stories.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmm...interesting. I was going to ask a similar question the other day but forgot.....

Having linked to last year's F1 testing day in this year's thread I read the list of people who came - what's happened to Steve-TT - Black TTC Nuvolari wheels - from the Wirral (I think)?) Not seen him around much since HMC, if at all in the last 6 months :?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

How many on here remember the Pinkaarvark days?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

When the going gets tough they just come back under another username :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

steveh said:


> For example, L7 just mentioned Tactile on another thread - whatever happened to him.


L7 is around from time to time.

I tried to PM Tactile, but never heard anything back.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Tactile is on the Zonda forum...........honest :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Hmm...interesting. I was going to ask a similar question the other day but forgot.....
> 
> Having linked to last year's F1 testing day in this year's thread I read the list of people who came - what's happened to Steve-TT - Black TTC Nuvolari wheels - from the Wirral (I think)?) Not seen him around much since HMC, if at all in the last 6 months :?


Still replies to my pms ,, i think he is busy with other things ,, he does come on, but not post ,,, he just turned up at the rolling road at awesome in Dec


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> Tactile is on the Zonda forum...........honest :lol:


Link please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ruffles in Estonia.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Abi's hubby's Aston appears to have gone MIA...

As do most of my posts from this evening. Would the phantom thread remover please make itself known? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I always wonderedd what happened to TTMonkey....He was organising a Essex meet. Then he just disapeared :?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> Abi's hubby's Aston appears to have gone MIA...


 :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

che6mw said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Abi's hubby's Aston appears to have gone MIA...
> ...


Yeah it upset me too... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davidg said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm...interesting. I was going to ask a similar question the other day but forgot.....
> ...


Thanks Dave - good to know he's still with us


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> I always wonderedd what happened to TTMonkey....He was organising a Essex meet. Then he just disapeared :?


He started his own Polishing/valeting forum so I guess he's busy on there. I see him occasionally on midnightphotos when I upload piccies.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I always wonderedd what happened to TTMonkey....He was organising a Essex meet. Then he just disapeared :?
> ...


Good to know nothing happened to him...One day he was posting about the meet. Then all of a sudden he just stopped. Hasnt posted since.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > For example, L7 just mentioned Tactile on another thread - whatever happened to him.
> ...


I guess he'd have to have been to have "just mentioned Tactile" eh? :roll: :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

clived said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > steveh said:
> ...


oppps 

n/b: must spend more time reading :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> How many on here remember the Pinkaarvark days?


I do :roll:

And whilst we're on the subject, who remembers Sebastian, Hugo and Julian, lost track of their last names though :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I remember Pinkaardvark, Hugo ripeseed? Sebastian and Julian, Always good for a lively topic


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I miss j600.com - Fridays have never been the same :?

I don't miss the chavBay.com crap though - eh jaggyjooggy


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed wasn't it - and Sebastian Flaxseed


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget Julian Blowseed :lol:

Anyway who knows, maybe one of them will suddenly appear at some point soon :roll:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

who was the guy who had a TT then got an Alpina Z4, he seemed to post every 60 seconds from what i recall and most of the time caused a good thread to be locked!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

DIRY...MIA? :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

EDZ26 said:


> who was the guy who had a TT then got an Alpina Z4, he seemed to post every 60 seconds from what i recall and most of the time caused a good thread to be locked!


His name was Simon - S11WTT (something like that), anyhow he sold his TT and never came back, was a nice guy.

Where has DIRY gone?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > who was the guy who had a TT then got an Alpina Z4, he seemed to post every 60 seconds from what i recall and most of the time caused a good thread to be locked!
> ...


He moved house, lost broadband, got broadband back, got very busy at work and sorting his new house.......more recently, the lease is ending on his TT so is moving to a Civic (so his teenage daughter can fit in the back!) and he has stepped down from the committee  Still around on the OC forum for proof reading the magazine though


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wheres

John "Thorney"
Zoe "Zozza" (used to do alot of organising for club)
and
Spank the monkey (great name and sig pic)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> Wheres
> 
> John "Thorney"


He's running www.thorneymotorsport.co.uk now



> Zoe "Zozza" (used to do alot of organising for club)


Not seen her for a few years



> Spank the monkey (great name and sig pic)


You mean "Bash the monkey"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Andy Green anyone?

Unforgettable entrance to the meet at Basingstoke one early evening


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

What about Kevin ST


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

What about that couple who rumour has it were swingers  had a hot tub in their garden, always posted when bladered and possibly were responable for the forums longest thread (i think it was about how well off they were) made good reading though!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lord Lucan?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Wasn't the original Hugo a Rapeseed, then Wattleseed, then a Flaxseed and went through various forenames too.

Didn't quite get as far as Linseed though. The sound of leather on Willow and all that. Pip pip.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> What about that couple who rumour has it were swingers


Gaz & Jan - now to be found frequenting Porker forums...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> fastasflip said:
> 
> 
> > What about that couple who rumour has it were swingers
> ...


Or Porking forums :lol:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

What about LakesTT... MIA?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> When the going gets tough they just come back under another username :roll:


That's barely legal,... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

tj said:


> What about LakesTT... MIA?


Leaving the Army this year so taking a break whilst he sorts out his future career choices in civvy street.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

chip said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > When the going gets tough they just come back under another username :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

paulb said:


> How many on here remember the Pinkaarvark days?


Now that's not a name I've heard of for a few years Paul......


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Who remembers Russell then?

Very few I should imagine :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> What about that couple who rumour has it were swingers  had a hot tub in their garden, always posted when bladered and possibly were responable for the forums longest thread (i think it was about how well off they were) made good reading though!


That thread was hilarious, :lol: must have been one of the funniest everâ€¦.. A close second was Vlastans classic (Fudge jockeying)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Who remembers Russell then?
> 
> Very few I should imagine :roll:


The guy that ran the old TTOC? (years ago)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Who remembers Russell then?
> ...


Indeed :wink:

I still speak to him on a fairly regular basis, top bloke


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I remember Russell coming onto Audiworld, where I used to hang out, and promoting UK TT back at the beginning in 2000.

Didn't he go off to Forge or something like that?

Anyway what was your old moniker Paul? Something to do with Aston Green... :wink: l


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah I remember him (Just  ), he is part of Forge. Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

dansky?

captain sarcastic?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Anyway what was your old moniker Paul? Something to do with Aston Green... :wink: l


Good memory Gary, I've been away from there for nearly 5 years now


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

TJS said:


> dansky?
> 
> captain sarcastic?


Did he have a good apprentice???


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Hairy?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Answers on a postcard...... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

P1PTT

G4VTT


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> P1PTT
> 
> G4VTT


LOL


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

There have been a lot of comings and goings since I first joined in April 2001. Many funny threads and I have met some top, top people here.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Silversea said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > P1PTT
> ...


What's funny?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

head_ed said:


> There have been a lot of comings and goings since I first joined in April 2001. Many funny threads and I have met some top, top people here.
> 
> There is one person who I am glad isn't around anymore though :roll:


Only 1?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > There have been a lot of comings and goings since I first joined in April 2001. Many funny threads and I have met some top, top people here.
> ...


Yeah, but she had 2 faces


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

chip said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > When the going gets tough they just come back under another username :roll:
> ...


I know


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

JiWEY with the red setter in the back , and also Pink Aardvaark - I am still wearing his 16mm spacers after 3 and a half years .

There's loads that have blasted in and disappeared . :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I know Damon still posts quite a lot but what happened to the other half of the double act MikeyB


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> I know Damon still posts quite a lot but what happened to the other half of the double act MikeyB


I saw him browsing the TT section the other day.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTotal said:


> JiWEY with the red setter in the back , and also Pink Aardvaark - I am still wearing his 16mm spacers after 3 and a half years .


Too much information John, no need to tell us what underwear you've got on :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Clicking on the members list will bring back a few memories for you forum veterans,  It only starts from May 2002 though. There's a link to the really old forum (not the lost one) somewhere. I remember have a look through, and seeing Wak's first post.  :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> Clicking on the members list will bring back a few memories for you forum veterans,  It only starts from May 2002 though. There's a link to the really old forum (not the lost one) somewhere. I remember have a look through, and seeing Wak's first post.  :wink:


I think this is it although it's patchy...
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www ... tforumbbs/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone remember that Greek bloke Vlastan? :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Who?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Anyone remember that Greek bloke Vlastan? :wink:


You mean our friend who likes to use the "tradesmans entrance" :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember that Greek bloke Vlastan? :wink:
> ...


The best thing about that thread was watching Clarkson get drawn into the discussion despite his initial "I would never post anything personal on an internet forum" stance... lol!

Back on topic:

kctt and donna_kebab - I have sparing contact with both though neither have a TT now

tactile had a "major life crisis" issue which resulted in his disappearance from the TT owning community but then sadly none of us is immune to those...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> There is one person who I am glad isn't around anymore though :roll:


 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

t7 said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Spill the beans on tactile then!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


If he'd wanted everyone to know I'm sure he would have posted himself. :roll:

However I can confirm that he wasnt in the "Walter Mitty and his GT40" category of disappearance.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> ...


Do you mean me??. What thread are you talking about?? If it was me & it was a post directed at the Greek One, i guess i was only voicing what most were thinking/feeling at the time. You'll recall that Nick went through a phase of insanity & hence he got banned.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


The only famous "tradesmans entrance" thread! Stumbled across it by accident when looking for something else a few months ago :wink:

L


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> I know Damon still posts quite a lot but what happened to the other half of the double act MikeyB


Last seen in a clio sport


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

t7 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I thought you meant personal attack which made me think of something more recent. I can't even recall what i posted on his now unfortnatley famous A**l Sex thread.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

What? this one... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=anal

A blast from the past


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just reading the first few posts ( not sure I should have linked it to the off-topic) but the person appearing as "guest" is , I think, Paula or PJ?

And plenty of other "absent friends" too


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Giles? Had a good natter with him and Hairy at one early meet (Beaconsfield?)

Cloakey? Wasn't he Zozza's other half - always "getting his coat" IIRC.

Acidcircus - amateur pornographer and *allegedly* bently CD copier

And whatever happened to Bike Mailey?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I wonder how many of our ex-contributors left as a direct consequence on friendly banter with JampoTT  :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aurora.


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I wonder how many of our ex-contributors left as a direct consequence on friendly banter with JampoTT  :roll:


J600.com for one maybe :twisted:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Giles? Had a good natter with him and Hairy at one early meet (Beaconsfield?)
> 
> Cloakey? Wasn't he Zozza's other half - always "getting his coat" IIRC.
> 
> ...


I think I was at that early meet - there was a nice guy called Gavin who had a yellow TT and had blue flashing lights and remote control engine starting fitted to his TT while he was there. I remember having tears in my eyes laughing while all the other more serious TT owners were standing looking at it seriously with there arms folded :lol:

Bike and Vek used to enjoy wrecking the forum on a Friday afternoon


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Bike and Vek used to enjoy wrecking the forum on a Friday afternoon


Those were the days :roll: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I think I was at that early meet - there was a nice guy called Gavin who had a yellow TT and had blue flashing lights and remote control engine starting fitted to his TT while he was there. I remember having tears in my eyes laughing while all the other more serious TT owners were standing looking at it seriously with there arms folded :lol:


I remember that meet, think it was at a pub in Farnham common just north of Slough


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> What? this one... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=anal
> 
> A blast from the past


44 pages


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> What? this one... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=anal
> 
> A blast from the past


Lisa, you beat me to it


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > What? this one... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... light=anal
> ...


It is still there???? I didn't know that!

Ahhh...good times, good memories.

That Paula (PJ) lady was mentioned. She was a really hot lady, from seeing pictures of her. Shame I never met her as she sounded really good fun too. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Silversea said:


> fastasflip said:
> 
> 
> > What about that couple who rumour has it were swingers  had a hot tub in their garden, always posted when bladered and possibly were responable for the forums longest thread (i think it was about how well off they were) made good reading though!
> ...


I came second best?? I am deeply offended now.

But I guess swinging appealed more to your sexual desires than an*l sex! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > fastasflip said:
> ...


But "V" you know you always come second :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I remember having tears in my eyes laughing while all the other more serious TT owners were standing looking at it seriously with there arms folded :lol:


I planted this one deliberately to see if anyone would notice :roll:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Also what happened to G-Works/Glen

He was on here all the time and then seemed to vanish.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> Also what happened to G-Works/Glen
> 
> He was on here all the time and then seemed to vanish.


In prison, hopefully... although a birdie tells me he hasn't been banged up yet.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

WTF happened there then spill the beans


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> WTF happened there then spill the beans


I think its ongoing, but as far as I can make out, the upshot was he spent all his money modding the car and not paying the finance. He then sold it (to a forum member) who trusted him, and it was promptly repossessed.

Subsequently it was returned to the forum member, but then written off in a crash. Unlucky car...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Oh that was nice :? nothing like living beyond one's means :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Remember " im not short of a few bob"?

Gav and Jan - Kmpowell made an already classic thread better - wonder if Gaz`s still swinging?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

This Gavandjan ?

http://www.janetandgary.com/hottub.htm


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

fastasflip said:


> This Gavandjan ?
> 
> http://www.janetandgary.com/hottub.htm


DON'T LOOK at "drunk with friends" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

A classic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> I know Damon still posts quite a lot but what happened to the other half of the double act MikeyB


I PM'd MikeyB and he PM'd back not long ago.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

people, people, people

As the voice of reason - I must discourage such sentimentality on the forum. let's cast off the MIA personnel as one casts off poo on a shoe.

I'm only saying that 'cos my crying has made my keyboard wet  (steady - keep it clean, people). It's turning into a tragic Friends Reunited session. :lol:  :lol:

Anyways - I'm still alive. Still driving my TT - although now looking for a new car. Moved from 'up-north' back down South. Sods law - got a job 450m away from where the wife worked in Andover 8 months after she moved up. Bugger.

Still - now I'm Director of Operations for a company that does broadcast equipment & development (Access to HiDef technology in prototype form? hmmmm....wonder why a film-freak like me took the job?). Been here 4 weeks now.

I still pop in every week to the forum to see what's what, just don't post as much as before. Perhaps that will change as i need to vent my fury at some one and it might as well be fellow TT owners 8) 8) afterall.....you guys need help and don't forget I am the Voice of Reason

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

bash-the-monkey said:


> people, people, people
> 
> As the voice of reason - I must discourage such sentimentality on the forum. let's cast off the MIA personnel as one casts off poo on a shoe.
> 
> ...


Bash,

Nice to see you again :wink:

Did wonder what had happened to you


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Scarily I remember every person that's been remembered on this thread.

Mr Audi Guru - I think there's someone you should have mentioned!!

Martyn!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Mr Audi Guru - I think there's someone you should have mentioned!!
> 
> Martyn!! :roll: :wink:


Don't think his posts ever got in to 3 figures :roll:


----------

